# St Johns Hospital - Chelmsford - Aug 2012



## UE-OMJ (Aug 18, 2012)

18th November 2010 - The last two babies were born in St Johns.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/local/essex/hi/people_and_places/newsid_9205000/9205573.stm

The maternity unit has now moved to Broomfield Hospital.

'Tens of thousands of children have been born at St John's maternity ward since it opened in 1926.' Apparently, half of Chelmford was born there.

July 2011 Property developer, Inland PLC, has bought half of the 13-acre (2.6 hectares) site once occupied by St John's Hospital in Chelmsford. To date, nothing has been developed there.















































There are still many patient / medical records left laying all over the place...











































Everywhere you look there are reminders this was a hospital for babies/children (and their families)...
































































































































We saw a lot of these with messages, initially I thought it was urbexers, but this was just one of many messages left by the staff who seemed to have really enjoyed working at St Johns. I've not included the main wall of rememberance, it seemed a bit too personal to put on a forum like this. But it was touching to have stood and read it.








This visit was done with Steve2109, KingLewis and Bambii (who didnt fall over for a nice change  )













And finally this shot, I'm quite gutted this one didnt come out well, but I'm including it anyway 







Lots of pics again, sorry.

-


----------



## UEP-Wales (Aug 18, 2012)

Cracking looking place this is isn't it! Great shots too mate, cheers for posting them up


----------



## abel101 (Aug 18, 2012)

liking this mate!
some nice graffiti aswel, also nice corridor shot!

Good job mate!


----------



## steve2109 (Aug 18, 2012)

Yeah I enjoyed today apart from the parts i could not fit through  .. will add my pictures later


----------



## UE-OMJ (Aug 18, 2012)

steve2109 said:


> Yeah I enjoyed today apart from the parts i could not fit through  .. will add my pictures later



Yeh sorry about that, but at least it gave you the chance to pop to Tesco!


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 18, 2012)

Great photos,thanks for sharing.


----------



## steve2109 (Aug 18, 2012)

My Photos from a good day with good company, thanks to Bambi, UE-OMJ and KingLewis


----------



## Ratters (Aug 18, 2012)

Nice work


----------



## Lucky Pants (Aug 18, 2012)

Wanted to see this place hope to get to see it some day but for the time being your report and sets of pics are a great insight ,thanks .


----------



## UE-OMJ (Aug 18, 2012)

Lucky Pants said:


> Wanted to see this place hope to get to see it some day but for the time being your report and sets of pics are a great insight ,thanks .



It was a nice relaxed, easy(ish) explore. Well recommended


----------



## KingLewis92 (Aug 18, 2012)

Okay, Not much left for me to cover from this place, As most has been displayed... But after waking up at 3AM i felt i needed to post 
The place is very well secured... Pretty lucky we got to see what we did...







































































Thanks guy's


----------



## Bones out (Aug 19, 2012)

I find it absolutely incredible how a place can deteriate in such a short space of time! 

Brilliant pictures guys, well captured and sounds like you had a blinding day!

Cheers....


----------



## UE-OMJ (Aug 19, 2012)

It's funny how I was with you both and yet you still both managed to get photos of stuff I didnt see! Thats why it's good to add your pics also.

It was a good day, but could easily have been a waste as the place is very well secured. I think we have *prettyvacant71* to thank for our success this time.


----------



## Ace247 (Aug 23, 2012)

Nice job guys, cheap parking as well...


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 23, 2012)

Wow, surprised to see so much left! Excellent work sir! cracking shots as usual!

"Tens of thousands of children have been born at St John's maternity ward since it opened in 1926.' Apparently, half of Chelmford was born there."
Including in 1982, UrbanX!


----------



## shane.c (Aug 23, 2012)

Good pics thanks for posting,


----------



## UE-OMJ (Aug 23, 2012)

Ace247 said:


> Nice job guys, cheap parking as well...



How bad are we, we didnt even pay!!




UrbanX said:


> "Tens of thousands of children have been born at St John's maternity ward since it opened in 1926.' Apparently, half of Chelmford was born there."
> Including in 1982, UrbanX!



Excellent, you should head back again


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 23, 2012)

Very nice there fellas!


----------

